# 8.1 ... spike in CPU after waking from sleep ...



## regissix (Feb 10, 2014)

I've a new problem with windows 8.1 ... over the last few days, intermittently when the system wakes from sleep I get an immediate CPU spike which lasts for over 5 minutes ... no other programs are running in the background. It usually hangs steady at about 30% of the CPU. When I right click on the process that seems to be running, it won't let me 'end task'. It appears to be 'Net Kernal & System' ... When I right click on the process, and click 'search online' ... it links to 'ntoskrnl.exe' ... I have very limited knowledge of computers ... I have no idea what any of this means.

Here's a screenshot of task manager [I've blanked out my username] ...










Could anyone offer advice as to what's going on and how I can stop this from happening.

Many thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF that is windows os Windows NT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
so you cannot shut it down


----------



## regissix (Feb 10, 2014)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF that is windows os Windows NT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> so you cannot shut it down


Shutting it down is not the main issue. I'd like to know what exactly is hogging my system when it wakes from sleep ... and if there's anything I can do to stop it happening when I'm trying to run other programs. Surely processes shouldn't be hogging the CPU with their 'own agenda' whenever the system *isn't* idle? Between this issue and Windows Module Installer kicking into gear when it feels like it, I'm getting to this point :banghead: on a regular basis. And don't get me started on the system having virtual nervous breakdowns every time there are new Windows Updates ....

[excuse my ignorance ... thanks very much for the welcome :smile: ]


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I wonder if it is doing indexing Tips and Tweaks for Windows: Disable Search Indexing on Windows 8.1 and Windows 8


----------

